# Why a Maltese?



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Alright. So I was wondering what made you all pick a maltese out of all the other 200+ breeds, and I thought it might be fun to share our stories!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Alright, my story  

Since we were finally moving out of the beach house on the highway, my parents said we could get a dog. Excited, my sister and I began our search as my parents went searching for a house. While house hunting, we found the perfect condo - the one we're living in right now!! We visited it several times before finally moving in in October, and every time we noticed this playful, adorable little white dog







She'd dance around on her hind legs, run around the living room, hide under pillows on the couch and then pop out at you, and so much more. We absolutely fell in love with her big black eyes and silky white hair, so we finally asked the owner what kind of dog was she? The answer was, of course, a maltese









So we began researching the breed and found it was perfect for us - no shedding, small, could live in a condo, had an amazing personality. We decided it was the dog for us









Something funny though - we almost purchased a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel







How glad I am that we didn't!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I chose to get an inside dog after my favorite cat Sandi died last spring of feline leukemia.







We have two big stinky outside dogs that I am highly allergic to. Hubby wanted a pug (he grew up with them) but again, I am allergic.
I did lots of research. Wanted a malti-poo because I didn't want to groom all that long hair. While in search of one, I saw the parents on a website-and the maltese parent had a puppy cut. DUH! It never occured to me to cut the hair!








So, back to the maltese I went. I found a lady in town that had one and I spent some time with Jake to see if I was allergic. After seeing my previous reactions...hubby was SHOCKED to see that I had NONE. No itching, red eyes, sneezing, bumps, nothing!








So, we picked a maltese! Found a great breeder and the "dog-love" of my life!
I was just talking to hubby about him (Brinkley) last night and how attached I was to him. He was saying how sad I was when Sandi passed. (we have other pets, but she was "my girl"!) Once I got Brink here...I missed her, but I no longer cried for her. He took up that emptiness that I felt with her gone...healed my piece of broken heart some.







Anyway, hubby's point was that if anything were to happen to Brink, after seeing what I was like after Sandi... :new_Eyecrazy: ....he said he might have to institutionalize me.








How CAN a little ball of fluff steal your heart so big?!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 10 2005, 06:04 PM
> *Wanted a malti-poo because I didn't want to groom all that long hair. While in search of one, I saw the parents on a website-and the maltese parent had a puppy cut. DUH! It never occured to me to cut the hair!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]




































You're great! That didn't occur to me either.. it's amazing how so many people tell me I have a bichon because Lucy's hair is short.

I'm sorry about your kitty though







I'm insanely allergic to cats, it's terrible. I like break out in hives


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm allergic to most breeds of dogs. My friend has a bichon and those are supposed to be good for people with allergies, but I was still allergic to her. I came a cross a maltese at the park one day, and I fell in love. I had no kind of allergic reaction to him, so I began my search for a malt. The breeder let me 'borrow' an older 'retired' malt that she had for a weekend to see if I would have an allergic reaction, and I didn't!!!! That's how I got started with these little guys! Now, I can't get enough of them!!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

What a great topic. We were not really looking for a dog, but we kept seeing our new neighbors walking this cute little white fur ball and I finally asked them what it was and they said a Maltese, well a year or so later they had puppies and my hubby was like we should go look at them, I was not that interested, but he went down while I was in the bathtub, they were only a week old. He came back home, drug me out of the tub and said I HAD to go see them







. Well needless to say it was a painful wait until PUDGE could come home to stay for good







. We would go visit regularly as he was just down the street, and as he was getting older we could take him home for an hour or so. It was love at first sight, and also my husband has severe allergies to dogs, but not a sniffle out of him with these. Then we had to get him a friend and that is what started the rest of the herd








I agree with tlunn how can these furballs touch us so deeply??? I know I will be a mess if anything happens to one of them.. ugh-can't even think about it without tearing up....
they are my babies.........





















they have the sweetest dispositions of any dogs I have seen.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Mar 10 2005, 06:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






































You're great! That didn't occur to me either.. it's amazing how so many people tell me I have a bichon because Lucy's hair is short.

I'm sorry about your kitty though







*I'm insanely allergic to cats, it's terrible. I like break out in hives*
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41952
[/B][/QUOTE]


Aw...that stinks. I love my cats too!!!! Some more than others







ha ha...cats just have different personalities...that is FOR sure. None of my three cats are even remotely the same! So weird.







Anyway, I know lots of people are allergic. I am somewhat that way with other people's cats when I go to their house. My sister and my grandmother. Isn't that weird? If I romp around in my grandma's house with the kids in the floor or something...my allergies go nuts-and she is an insanely good housekeeper. My sister is not such a great housekeeper, so I think it is a mix of her dust (although my dust doesn't bother me-and I have PLENTY







), her cat hair, and her dogs. (she has 2 Chi's)
Just BEING in her house drives me crazy! I have to take a Benadryl before I even walk in!

Now that I have completely warped the topic of your thread...I will shut-up!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I was actually researching for my little sister. She was going through some really bad depression and I thought if I got her a puppy that would cheer her up and give her something to take care of and keep her mind off of the things that were depressing her. So I did one of those compatible tests and a Maltese was one of the options. Along with a silky terrier, a poodle and some others like them. I started looking for a dog I could get her and before I could get her one my mom bought her a poodle puppy (Zack) from a local "breeder". We found out later it was a puppy mill. Anyway I fell in love with the breed after researching it and when John said I could get a dog I only looked for a Maltese. I read that they were hypo allergenic so I thought that was a plus since I had really bad allergies. Boy were they wrong! But I still love my baby and wouldn’t trade her for anything even if I am really allergic to her! She still sleeps by my head at night too even though the allergist said she has to get off the bed and out of the bedroom lol. Yeah right buddy.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

A picking a maltese was kinda a prosses of elmination for me lol. I have just had to get rid of my old dog when i started looking for a puppy so because my last dog had super bad dominance issues (which lead to the proublems and ended up in me not having him anymore) i wanted a dog that wasnt prone to try and be really dominant, i know some maltese are but its not as hard to prevent as it is in some other breeds, so that shrunk the list down, then i though well i dont really like going running everyday lol so i want a dog under 30lbs, then i thought i want a dog that i can play with its hair :lol: so that made the list even smaller, for a long time i was stuck between a shih tzu, a yorki,a chinese crested, and a maltese....so then i relized if i got a shih tzu ( i couldnt afford the $3000 dogs so it wouldnt really be to standered) s/he would be huge proubly close to 30lbs and i just didnt want to deal with a dog quite so big....i mean i wanted to play with its hair and the amount of hair on a 10lbs dog is enough for me to try and keep up, yorki's eveyone kept telling me 'oh yeah they are a lot of maltese but a bit more hyper' so yeah no yorki for me (just on a side note ALL the yokies in the paper here for like 3lbs i know they cna be a little smaller than maltese but i just thought that a weird), and then a chinese crested well people just though i was insane for wanting one so i didnt get one.....and now i have my Sunny my prefect little baby


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

My husband had a powerful dream about a small, fluffy white dog. He never remembers his dreams, so this one had him talking. We researched small white breeds and narrowed our choices down to a Maltese, a Bichon Frise, or a Havanese. 

One day we were driving in downtown Saratoga and saw a perky little fluffy white thing on a walk. We went back around the block just to see--it was a wonderful 2 year old Maltese in a puppy cut. She had a lovely personality, and we just fell in love.

Our decision was made there and then: A Maltese, no question about it! We and are now forever Maltese slaves. They are definitely the breed for us!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

When my Cadbury a golden retriever mix got sick he would not pee in the house so I carried him in and out of the house so he could make. He finally got better after 2 weeks, he was playing with his bone and running around like a puppy. The next day he had a massive heart attack and died suddenly. I was devastated, depressed and so was my Samoyed mix Snowflake. The house had a very empty feel to it and no longer felt like home. I had a herniated back and neck from carrying him and felt horrible both mentally and physically. I was going to the doctor and hospital a lot for my back and neck and my husband said no more big dogs. I said don't worry I do not want any more dogs. My sister-in-law came to cheer me and help me out. As my back felt better I felt so sad for Snowflake. She just would lay on the couch on her blanket, alone. I would just sit next to her and cry. I went to Petco to buy some treats for her because she was not eating very well. My sister in law said that my husband was planning on buying me a yorkie for my birthday and I told her I wish he wouldn't. I remember turning the isle and seeing a dog on the cover of a book called the new owners guide to Maltese and I thought it was the most beautiful dog I had ever seen. I picked up the book and thumbed through it. My sister in law said forget it they are very expensive, I put the book in the cart next to the bones and bought it. I didn't read it. I just loved the picture on the cover. Snowflake was losing weight, did not want to eat the cookies and cried every night, I cried too.My husband said he had a big surprise for my birthday and I said if it is an animal forget it. Finally I thought it would be nice for Snowflake and I said if you really want to buy an animal get a Maltese. I remember holding a little girl pup and thinking she was cute. But I felt so numb, visions of Cadbury filling my mind and just numb. I looked to my left and could see a very sick dog looked older and limp, I felt so sorry for him. I thought he needed us more then the healthy baby and took him, my Flurry. He couldn't play he wouldn't eat and as much as I tried to be unattached, I had to care and nurture him, I got him to eat baby food from my hand, I ran him back and forth to the vet and I fell so in love with him. Snowflake mothered him too. The kennel cough went into ear infections and relapsed and I kept feeding him and loving him. He finally got better and I took him for his shots and license. I took him everywhere I went. Snowflake was in a second puppyhood and our house became a home again. They way he hoped around the house with joy brought back my smile, he soothed our hearts with his happy disposition. Snowflake has put the weight back on and is livelier than ever at just 16, we just had he birthday party last week. Flurry was wearing Snowflake out so I decided I still would like another little girl so along came Sassy. Flurry plays with Snowflake and Sassy, when Snowflake naps Flurry still plays with Sassy and sometimes they all curl up and take a nap together, or run around the yard like 3 puppies. It is so cute. Snowflake mothers Flurry and Sassy all the time. I am glad my husband wanted a dog, and I am glad I went to Petco that day or I might not have ever experienced the joy of a Maltese.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

These are so fun to read; thanks everybody


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

When we were ready to become pet owners again, we searched a variety of different breeds. I am allergic to dogs, so for me, I would only consider smaller breeds. We looked at Mi-Ki's, Havanese, and Maltese. A dear friend of ours has a malt, and so does another person we know. Both dogs are great animals. So we were sold.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Someone at work brought in her Malt puppy a few times, and I just fell totally in love. Talked it over with my husband (also a dog lover) who initially thought he would inadvertently step on it or sit on it and kill it. Brought him in to work to look at the Malt, and he fell in love, too. This co-worker then bought me a copy of Dog Fancy which featured Maltese that issue, and I read it cover to cover, then hit the internet to learn more. I loved the characteristics of the personality (the fact that they didn't need to be walked outdoors didn't hurt







). Hooked up with a breeder from the AMA list who happened to have some new pups and hunkered down for the long wait. It was worth every second of it! I think I couldn't possibly love Beastie any more than I do, and wake up each day loving him even more!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

*[SIZE=7[SIZE=7]This is a fun topic and I have really enjoyed reading every ones stories
This is mine:The only type of dog I have ever owned were Afghans which I showed.I love the breed and never thought I would have any other type of dog.But life styles change and so do we and after the death of my last Afghan princess(Duthchess) I elected not to get another dog.Thats been 19 years,3 husbands and 2 daughters ago.My youngest daughter left for college and I found myself thinking of wanting a baby with my new husband!! He on the other hand was enjoying his life of freedom.Sailing,motorcycling and doing all that fun stuff.But me,well I wanted a baby!!!







This went on and on with no change of heart.So on day I just told him.I either want a puppy or a baby







Guess what!a couple of days later out of no where he asks..So What kind of puppy do you want?I knew I didnt want another big dog.What I wanted was a dog just as elegant as an Afghan but more baby like.I remember the Maltese breed from the dog shows and how they were so beautiful and how the people showing them always were fussing over them.I started researching on the internet and I happened to meet a lady at an antique mall one day that had a 12 week old maltese puppy with her in a carrier.I fell totally in love







Witnin a month I had found a breeder and a puppy.







*


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

A little over a year ago I decided that I was finally in a good place to be able to get a dog. We finally were living in an apartment that allowed pets and I had the time to train a dog. Since we lived in an apartment I knew I wanted a little bitty dog that would fit great with us. So I basically narrowed it down to Yorkies, Shih Tzus and the Maltese. I wasn't really picky about which breed I wanted, but the Maltese made it to the top of my list because of just how darn cute they were and that their attitudes sounded great. It just so happened that everything fell into place for me to get a Malt.. I found a breeder that had two males (I wanted a boy) and the price was what I was willing to pay so exactly a year ago today I was bringing home my bundle of joy.














I still want a Yorkie and since I've got the puppy fever I'm contacting breeders now so hopefully Tuffy can have a little sister soon!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Mar 10 2005, 10:02 PM
> *I found a breeder that had two males (I wanted a boy) and the price was what I was willing to pay so exactly a year ago today I was bringing home my bundle of joy.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Happy Tuffy anniversary!!!!







And good luck on the little sister search!!!









These are all such great stories!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko is our first dog and to be honest, we really did not do all the research we should have. I wanted a little white fluffy dog and my husband didn't like poodles. He actually wanted a yorkie (just like his parents have) and I refused to be just like his parents (we already have their last name...). So, we arrived at Maltese. Having gotten back from Paris (where we had our honeymoon), the thought of separating again (we live in different states due to school reasons) was too depressing. I didn't think I could make it alone, so we decided to get a puppy that summer, after our honeymoon!! Its like he is really our son.

When looking for a puppy, we had NO idea about standards for the breed. The first breeder we visited taught us about blackpoints, coat, size!! Still, we purely based our decision on cuteness. In retrospect, we should have done a LOT more research....but at least we didn't go to the petstore (again, only because the first breeder warned us they come from puppymills). Miko has a luxating patella and some behavior issues. We learned our lesson. But we are commited to him and will do everything for him.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

My 14 year old Miniature Schnauzer Cricket was never a lap dog and certainly not a snugly dog. Last year she started to lose her hearing and wouldn't play or interact like she had been. I decided that I needed a puppy in the house to perk up Cricket and for me to have something to love and cuddle. I did lots of research and I didn't know the name of the breed but I kept saying I wanted one of those Westminster show dogs that glided across the floor so gracefully. When I learned the name was Maltese and then read the breed standard, I knew it was the right dog for me. However, it took forever to find a breeder we were comfortable with, then forever for her to have a litter, and then even more forever for Izzy to come home. 

P.S. Cricket does not like Izzy and totally ignores her and refuses to play, no matter how much Izzy tries to entice her.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

When I was a kid I saw some movie from the '50s/'60s that had a maltese in it. I fell in love with it. I thought it was the cutest thing. Never thought I would actually get one though. Last February I moved into my first apartment. I wasn't planning on getting a dog but within a month I started to think about it. I started looking for breeders (didn't do it the correct way on the internet). Within another month I had found Lexi. 

I'm now in the process of looking for a sister/brother for Lexi. This time I'm doing my research and going only to breeders on the AMA breeder list.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I think I told my story already. Within the yr I had 2 so-called best friends screw me over big time. One, I helped her w/her business and she only paid a fourth of what we agreed on and tried to blame ME for not getting things in on time. Well shoot, when I tell YOU that I need this, maybe you can give it to me so I can get things done on time! I hate when people blame others or the world for their mishaps. Shutup! You're an adult! 

The other girl, we'll call her B*#(, did something that was so humiliating.  We celebrated my bf's graduation. He didn't want to walk!!!







So it was a big deal that he enjoyed his graduation dinner/night! There's this liquor called, Soju. Now I don't care how high your tolerance is, if you drink something new, it'll hit you like nothing! Anyway, I warned B*&$# be careful with this drink because it tastes like water and it won't hit you until like AN HOUR later. She had to act like a big girl and drank like a fish. And then we went to the club where she was BEGGING me to buy her drinks. I said NO! You're underage and I'm not gonna get kicked out! But later on she got someone else to hook her up and then when I tried to talk to her about it, she rolled her eyes at me. BI$&$!!!!!! Later on she was trying to apologize but aint no drunk fool gonna apologize to me when she's wasted...GET OUT OF MY FACE! Oh my gosh, Bad turned into worst. SHe was a drunken fool...she even fell to the floor and threw up everywhere. I was crying because I was so embarrassed. 

Wait, what was this thread about?

K, back on track. Well, I was so upset and just down right depressed. I can't believe how people act like it's so hard to be loyal and true. I just HATED people. 

Anyway, my bf and I talked about getting a puppy in the summer since he got a house. My first choice was a Cavalier King Charles! I love them. The other day LadyMon said they are proned to heart problems







. Oh well. Shihtzu's are so cute but we wanted something smaller. Yorkie's are beautiful but we didn't really like their hair. My cousin told us she got a yorkie/maltese mix. So that's when we looked at maltese more. I love them in their puppy cut! Everything about them seemed perfect.

Back to me being a depressed loser. It was getting close to valentines and I was like,"who cares, it's just gonna suck." My bf felt so bad for me. He gave me flowers the eve of Valentine's to make me feel better and it really really did. And then that night he told me that he had to meet up w/his co-workers to give him something and that it was a long drive to come with him. I said OF COURSE! We drove for over an hr and a half. I was like, "he drives this far to and from work everyday?" LOL My bf was trying to tell stories about his coworker...like he was young. On the phone I'd hear a female's voice. He said "uhhh, it's his wife." But when we got to the house, she had grey hair.







My bf is a horrible liar. Anyway, she took us into the garage area and not the front door of the house.







I hear lots of barking and then she says, "let me get him, he's playing with his sister."







That's how we got ButterCloud!

Man I told myself I wasn't gonna be long but oh well. 

At that time we weren't home alot because my bf worked and I had school. So we decided to get NORIKO! She was originally suppose to be a Japanese Chin, but we couldn't find a breeder near us and when we saw Noriko's picture, we fell totally in love with her. She was so small, she fit in my bf's palm. 

I'll stop here. Call me DMZ


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Sisse was actually a Christmas present to me from my Joe. I didn' know about her until Christmas Day. Needless to say, proper "research" was NOT conducted to find her. Her "breeder" was (oh my God here it comes)














just someone who "bred" their female and male Maltese (even though both are registered AKC which I know really doesn't mean anything). After finding out I was getting her I started to really read up on the breed, trying to educate myself (kinda like shutting the barn door after the horse ran out). Anyway, she really wiggled into my heart from the first moment I saw her. The lady that had her, I have to admit, took exceptional care of the puppies and both parents. (Any consolation, the 2 malts that are Sisse's parents have both been "fixed" so no more puppies and the lady did NOT sell any of the puppies, she gave her to us).

The traits listed for a Maltese were just so us, fiesty, friendly, people pleasers, outgoing, the "I'm the biggest dog around" attitude...etc.

Joe just retired 2 years ago and truly had been at loose ends at home. I still work, so he has Sisse as a companion and his "project" all day. He loves her so much and often emails me at work to tell a cute story or ask a question. He is just the best Dad, goes to all the Vet visits, calls the Vet asking questions. He even has his "daily report card" he keeps for her. What she eats, when she eats it, how much she eats, when she poos, if she has had an "indoor" accident, what she does....EVERY DAY....he is a riot with her. Last night we were getting ready to eat and Sis has gotten into the bad habit of "begging" at the table. I don't like it one bit, so I picked her up to put her in her kennel. I made the mistake of calling it her "cage" and Joe got on me immediately "WE DON'T call it a cage, it's her "casita" please"......I think I have been replaced....









Please don't think any less of Sisse because of where she came from, we just love her to death!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We certainly won't think anything less of Sisse because of where she came from! My Lady is a rescue, but her first mom got her from a pet shop, so she is a puppy mill dog with all the genetic problems they can come with. But I couldn't love her anymore and wouldn't trade her for Thriller himself!

Many of us here have pet shop or puppy mill pups or Malts from a backyard breeder just because we didn't know any better, like you. Of the 3, a BYB like the one that bred your Sisse is the best. At least the puppies are loved and cuddled by humans in those first few weeks which is so important for their socialization and personality later on. 

Sounds like Sisse is a real Daddy's girl!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

ButterCloudandNoriko,

WOW What a story , loved every min of it...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Mar 11 2005, 12:14 PM
> *Please don't think any less of Sisse because of where she came from, we just love her to death!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww, we would never think less of Sisse. She deserves lots of love no matter where she came from.







A lot of guys I know make fun of Peanut saying that he is such a girly girl dog, but in the end the guys end up falling in love with Peanut too!!! Sounds like Sisse is daddy's little princess


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Marj, thank you so much for saying that. Glad to know we won't be kicked off SM because Sis is not a show dog!! Actually, Joe and I have discussed the puppymill, backyard breeder thing and BOTH realize the mistake made. We do take it upon ourselves to educate people that see Sis and say "gee, I saw one of those dogs at the petstore at the mall". We let them know about the "proper" way to purchase a dog..... Just a side note, Sisse's parents (Annabell and Rambo) were "married" in the park one day, Rambo had his tux on and Annabell had a beautiful wedding dress (complete with veil). Their "union" was Vet supervised (I know THAT doesn't mean anything either). The puppies were born and raised IN the home, actually kept in her bedroom!!. Annabell had 2 boys and 2 girls. They all went to great homes and are all doing just fantastic!! We like to think of Sisse's "breeder" as a "bedroom breeder". Sounds so much better!!! Kinda like the difference between a "housewife" and a "domestic goddess"!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We've got Malts from all walks of life here. Pet shops, puppy mills, backyard breeders, show breeders and everything in between. All are welcome becasue they share one thing in common - their moms and dads are crazy about them!

Sounds like your Sisse had a wonderful start in life.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Mar 11 2005, 12:12 AM
> *P.S.  Cricket does not like Izzy and totally ignores her and refuses to play, no matter how much Izzy tries to entice her.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42049*


[/QUOTE]








Sounds exactly like Lucy and my aunt's oversize peke







She does NOT give up though. He's like 14 also.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Well here is our story:
The first time I saw a Maltese was in a girls hands when she was quickly getting on the bus. I never saw a dog that was all white so small. 
The next time I saw one was when I was driving on our block on my way to work.
Thank the lord I was driving slowly and paying attention. Well as I was driving I saw this white fluff of fur like a rug or something in the street. I was still far enough to make a quick decision. I had two options... place my car so it does not get caught up in my wheels or stop and move it out of the way. It was also windy so it looked like it was blowing across the street, like a plastic bag but with fur.

Well thank the lord I had stopped. When I stopped my car the fur turned over and it was “ A Dog"  I was in so much shock. It just rolled over and I saw the cutest face. It did not have a care in the world. It was playing in the middle of the road rolling around in the street. Then a little boy cam running out his house but not panicking and he picked him up. I ask him what type of dog it was and he said a Maltese and I told him to please be careful with the puppy. I don't even think they were really aware he was gone until I stopped and got out of my car to move what I thought was an object.

Anyway next one of my friend took me to look at puppies they were Shih Tzu so cute... I new then I had to have a puppy, had to have one. Well from that day I could not get those puppies of my mind. So I started to do my research and save every dollar I had. They actually had a Shih Tzu at the humane society, but after some research I decided that breed was not for me. Then I looked in every newspaper and found a add for Maltese...Yippy, yippy Well my friend came with me to pick her up... gee was the worst day ever we picked to go. It was a 2.5 hour drive and it was on of our worst snowstorms. But when I got Missie it was all worth it. 
I know now I got her way before 12 weeks. I had to get her deworm twice I think and she had one set of shots. She also suffered form seziurs, white dog simdrom .
4 years later I took very ill and was still living on my own and I could barely get up to make my self something to eat much less take care of my loving dog







... I know I had to find her a temp home until it got better. Only none of my friends lived alone or could not have dogs in their apartment and I did not really know if I would get better. Since I could not find a temp home, I looked for a good new owner, I gave her away free, I wanted her to have a nice new loving home and someone that would not breed her. I did find someone eventually that I liked and she did arrive there safely. We kept in touch for a while and then my missie was gone from me









Well I did get better 5 years later and got married, and then we got Chester our yorkie for my husband. But I still really missed my missy and always will. 

I new my husband for 8 eight years before we got married and he also use to come over a and watch missie for me when I would be away on trips or come home late form work.

2 years later after Chester we got Chelsey. I told my husband I have to have an other Maltese and he agreed, I guess could tell something was still missing for me.
And now we have two loving puppies







. I still think of missie but I know she is in a loving home.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh, what a heart pulling story!! I can imagine how much you miss your Missy. I am glad to hear you found a good home for her, I am sure she is well loved







Chester and Chelsey are lucky to have such a good Mom!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm glad you were able to find a home for your Missie. It's not easy to find someone who will take a dog with serious health problems like epilepsy or white shaker dog syndrome. 

Lady is my second epileptic dog and we are sure that is why her first mom abandoned her, that she started having seizures. Most people I talk to say they couldn't deal with a dog who had seizures. Of course, most people I talk to also say they wouldn't deal with a diabetic dog who needed insulin shots twice a day, either! 

Seizures can be frightening to watch. You never really get used to them.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Thank you both, it was extremely hard letting go of her. I know she is in a good home. 
They lady I gave her to also had an other female Maltese and agreed she would not breed missie. Of course we also discussed her white shaker dog syndrome, what to do when it happens and I provided her with all the vet paper work, her crate, toys, blanket. I don't think I really realized I was giving her away until I got to the airport. It was so traumatic that I even forgot my best friend was there to help me through







it until last year when we were talking about missie.

I was lucky at the time that the VET I found was so kind to me. I was going to college and paying rent; studying for my exams the first time Missie had an episode at 5:00 am in the morning. The Vet did the examination for free and discounted the medication for me. The medication she was on first also made her hair fall out. 
At first she had the attacks a lot and then they only happened in the summer when it was extremely hot. She was the most loving dog. I'm sure lady is too.


> Seizures can be frightening to watch[/B]


 It's true and you never do get use to them, it frightens you each time, all you can do is pray that they will be ok when it stops. When things like that happen that when puppy needs you the most. I'm glad I went through the worst part of it with her. Buy the time I had to give her away she only had one or two in the summer and her hair had grown back.
We are very lucky to have two healthy puppies now. I will always miss her.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My story is sort of round-about and I've told most of it before. 10 years ago I had to put my 14 year old cocker to sleep. I swore off dogs because she was pretty hard to get along with. Within 3 weeks I was searching for the perfect dog for us, determined to do the research and not repeat past mistakes. My hubby liked the Jack Russell (too hyper), and we liked the Westie (too terrier). I liked the Cavalier King Charles but they were WAY expensive and life expectancy was less than 10 years. We spent time at dog shows and decided on the Bichon Frise which we only had seen at shows. We found an excellent breeder and got Jolie. I have loved that she doesn't shed and she is a wonderful dog. When my oldest daughter decided to get a puppy we wanted a small bichon. In other words, we wanted the disposition of the bichon, but smaller. It had never occurred to us way back when we got Jolie, to look at a Maltese because all the show dogs had the HAIR. One of my mom's neighbors had the nicest maltese who was in a puppy cut. He used to come and play with Jolie when we visited my parents. DUH. Why hadn't we thought of the puppy cut???? So my daughter knew she wanted the Maltese. We got Sadie from an excellent breeder and then I fell in love and didn't think I could part with Sadie. So, when Sassy's teeth came in overshot (so no showing!) I had my chance to get a maltese puppy. Of course my daughter still hasn't taken Sadie away so I currently have Jolie the Bichon and 2 maltese puppies. Never thought we'd have more than one - but what a blast it is!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 11 2005, 11:41 AM
> *There's this liquor called, Soju. <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42169*


[/QUOTE]

hahahaah u tried Soju??? u know its a korean alchole, right?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

HA! There are 3-4 people in this thread alone that almost didn't get a malt b/c of the long hair..and changed their mind when they saw the puppy cut!







That is SO funny to me!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Mar 12 2005, 01:30 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaah u tried Soju??? u know its a korean alchole, right?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42475
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah, well we were at a Korean restaurant!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I had for many years a Golden Retriver,Dugan.When I lost him I was heartbroken. He had been my special buddy for a long time.He was 156 lbs. of PURE LOVE.When my Grandchildren were babies we have pics. of all of them on his back.Dugan LOVED kids,he would stand in front of the car doors so they couldnt leave ! I had rescued him from the local dog pound when he was 4 yrs. Up to this point I had always gone there for animales to save.His owners had dumped him there as he had a Flea allergy,and I guess they thought buying Flea stuff was out of the question.







Anyway,I had gone there for a small dog,But Dugan was PRESSED up againt the cage crying and it broke my heart. So after going home alone,I went back in the WORST rainstorm to get him !
When i lost him I swore I would never adopt an animale from there as I wanted to know their history and health background. So after I finally decided I had to fill the hole in my heart.I had always thought Maltese were very special and beautifull dogs.But at the time because of the expense of all Dugans meds. we were kinda drained. SO I found a local breeder that had Maltese and Maltese/Bichons.She was a home breeder that just had a couple of litters a year.They were all raised in her home with love,and she was very selective who bought them. WE couldnt afford the Maltese ones at the time so it was a Maltese/Bichon for us.Thus Bailey ! He was such a joy that when we recovered from the medical bills for Dugan,I knew I had to get a Maltese.I hoped the loveing traits I had in Bailey would also be in our new Maltese.THus Kirbie !And I wasent dissapointed ! By now I was totaly n love withe the breed,but felt I needed to rescue instead of buying again.As thats what I had always done.I didnt care the cost of a rescue. Thus with were Blessed with Lamby !! I know this is long but it was how our story unfolded,sorry guys.Now our family is complete !!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Shelia,
What a beautiful story about your Golden. I can visualize the photos of him and the kids. The story bought tears to my eyes









Big dogs and small dogs are so different. I love my little malts but there are things that my Boxer (passed away) did that they never could. One day, I would like to get a larger breed (I am thinking Golden Retreiver) but not right now. 

Charmaine


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Mar 12 2005, 11:22 AM
> *Shelia,
> What a beautiful story about your Golden.  I can visualize the photos of him and the kids.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42547*


[/QUOTE]
Thank You,Dugan was the most loveing and gentle dog I have EVER seen.Even for his size.He was ever SO GENTLE with kids,puppys,kittens.Totally devoted to the family! If all the breed is the same as Dugan,you would nerver regret getting one.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Mom's gonna let me tell you guys how she got me, since I caused her to get me...

When I lived with the people I used to own I had a cat to chase around, but they didn't feed me very good food, they weren't very nice (and Mommy knew it) and I was stuck in the house all the time. They talked about finding me a new home, but said if they didn't soon I'd hafta go to the humane society (I don't know what that is, but it doesnt sound good.) Well my old people were taking me out to potty when I saw my new mommy. She thought I was cute and was petting me and playing with me, but said she wasnt supposed to have animals. Mommy didn't realize it at the time, but Daddy had seen me earlier that day, also when I was going out to potty. Apparently Mommy and Daddy had lunch together that day and decided they wanted to play with me an see what they thought of me. They asked the old people if they could play with me and I never went back. I like my new people better anyway, though I do miss chasing the cat. Mommy didn't know anything about malteses (or pom, my other half) but she thought I was cute and missed having a puppy.. I got her kicked out of her apartment too







Mommy cried when she heard that and gave up her apartment to keep me









So yeah, I found my Mommy and Daddy... not them me









- The Boom Boom


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Good going BoomBOOM


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Sheila, your pics are great it's so nice to see photos of your babies. They look so happy and so loved. Lamby is one lucky girl


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Mar 12 2005, 03:44 PM
> *Sheila, your pics are great it's so nice to see photos of your babies.  They look so happy and so loved.  Lamby is one lucky girl
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thank You so much ! I didnt get it quite right but their there ! When I get some better pics. Im going to ask someone to do the better ones for me. Like when she's not busy with tests and taking care of sick animals







HINT HINT LOL

Really I think IM the LUCKY one ! Ha Ha


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I picked a Maltese because of how loyal they are. I also took one of those tests to see which breed of dog is compatible with you... maltese was #2 on my list... #1 was a bichon..







umm.. no offense to anyone that owns one but I just dont like that curly hair. 
When I met my bf 5 yrs ago his friend had 5 matleses... they breed them occasionally so I saw puppies too! I just loved them! They were so friendly and loving to us when we went over to see them... they would hop up on your lap and sit on you... just toooo cute!:wub: Honesly.. after having this breed.. I dont think i'll ever get any other breed...









There is just one complaint I have with our babies... MATTS!


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

Growing up i had 2 maltese,when it came time for me to get a dog the choice was made,i also had a labrador and a collie growing up but i loved the maltese the best,they are so loyal and i have a fear of someone breaking into the house and maltese are great little alarms................nat and elmo.


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 12 2005, 08:46 AM
> *HA! There are 3-4 people in this thread alone that almost didn't get a malt b/c of the long hair..and changed their mind when they saw the puppy cut!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

The first time I saw a Maltese was when I watched them on one of the televised dog shows years ago.

I fell in love with that beautiful, long white hair.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stini+Mar 16 2005, 01:28 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first time I saw a Maltese was when I watched them on one of the televised dog shows years ago.

I fell in love with that beautiful, long white hair.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43700
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, I LOVE the long hair, don't get me wrong...I just knew with our lifestyle-caring for it was out of the question. Everything that I read about the breed talked about how much grooming time you must spend..and I guess they all base it on a full coat. I don't spend as much time grooming Brink as I anticipated I would..(knock on wood) he doesn't matt much..so mostly I just worry with eyes. Every 2-3 weeks I clip/bathe. Not so bad...


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Well I grew up with a beautful cocker spaniel / beagle mix, and when I met my husband he was a real dog lover too. After our wedding we bought a beagle. This poor little guy was a puppy mill dog and had *so* many behavioral issues. Finally after several years we had tried so many things to help him. Nothing worked - we even got another rescue puppy so he'd have company. Nothing, nothing worked. In the end we placed him with a rescue group who could find him a good home. It was heartbreaking to say the least but we knew we had made the right decision. 

So our rescue puppy turned into a big lovealbe oaf. She (Coco) and my father in law have always been best buddies. Just over a year ago, my FIL got very sick and had to move in with us. He and Coco have bonded even more and are wonderful for each other.

Then in May 2004, I was going into work - twisted my ankle on a rock, fell and suffered a dislocation/fracture (4 bones) in my left ankle. I was in the hospital for a week, had surgery, 4" pins put in - you name it. It was a long, tedious, and painful recovery. I was *so* lonely. I told my husband I really wanted to get a dog.

Years ago I was in a store where the check-out girl had a loverly white puppy behind the counter. She said it was a Maltese. Then again a few years ago friends had a small white dog that was so freakin' adorable. Yes - another Maltese. 

When my husband gave me the go-ahead, I started researching. I knew the Shih-Tzu was too big. I narrowed it down between a Yorkie and Maltese. Then when I did more research on their temperments I decided on a Malt for sure. 

I admit I found her and the breeder on Puppy Find. I was wheelchair bound due to my injury and getting out was not easy. I just connected with the breeder and really have no regrets.

Chloe is my baby! And I can honestly say that I will never, ever be without one again.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I didnt really think I had a story so I wasnt planning to respond but I think I just remembered why I picked a maltese so here goes









When I was 19 or so, someone happened to bring a maltese into the place I worked. This thing was just so tiny and adorable, and SPUNKY, I knew I had to have one. I remember the little hair around his feet being wet and how teeny he was under there! The little guy looked up at me with that oh so adorable face and let out the most ferocious bark, as if his size mattered not. A little spitfire. I just thought, man, this dog has the personality of ME.









So came Miss Holli







who was a little princess and quiet as a mouse. Still the same adorable face though







Now I have another.... better not jinx myself so I wont say it... Only time will tell if I have a little spitfire this time


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

When my husband FINALLY agreed to get a dog-I did lots and lots of research. It seemed the type of dogs I wanted weren't cat friendly-(I wanted to adopt from a shelter or the rescue)-I came across a compatibility test and did a few of those and the maltese was always one of the dogs that came up. I had never heard of them before. So I started researching them and just HAD to have one! (although in the beginning I too was one that didn't want to deal with all the hair--hair cut what?)







I had never even seen one in person before this. So I had checked out pet stores








--then I came across MO and learned had bad it was to buy from a pet store--so the search for a reputable breeder was on. FINALLY I found my little love-Ruby Jean....I feel so so so lucky that I found this breed-she is SO perfect....she does have tear staining but we deal with that daily-other than that she is PERFECT!! I am still learning so much about the breed and thats why I'm here!! (oh yeah its fun too







) Thanks to Joe for starting this site and thanks to all of you with so much experience with these furbabies I am learning things every single day--oh yeah and spending lots of money !! Ha ha---which is oh so fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

